# Singleator/chain tensioner noise



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

I just installed the singleator knockoff from Performance, and it's making a bunch of noise. I'm running it without using the cage at all, so the noise can't be from there. When I push it out of the way so that it's not touching the chain, the chain runs almost silently (though it's hanging slack). It seems like as soon as the pulley touches the chain, it starts making noise. 

Has anyone else run into this and manged to solve it? The chainline is almost perfect and the pulley is right in line. Oh, and I am running 3/16" chain, not 1/8.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

winstonc said:


> I just installed the singleator knockoff from Performance, and it's making a bunch of noise. I'm running it without using the cage at all, so the noise can't be from there. When I push it out of the way so that it's not touching the chain, the chain runs almost silently (though it's hanging slack). It seems like as soon as the pulley touches the chain, it starts making noise.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this and manged to solve it? The chainline is almost perfect and the pulley is right in line. Oh, and I am running 3/16" chain, not 1/8.


Those cheapeis have noise form my experience. I used a *Rennen Rollenlager * on my MTB SS a while back. It uses rubber wheels, dead silent and the best you can buy IMO.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I converted my Surly Singleator to use a rubber roller, similar to the one on the Soulcraft and Rennen models:

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=CH1509

It took some creativity to swap it in, so YMMV as far as getting it to work.


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> It took some creativity to swap it in, so YMMV as far as getting it to work.


What kind of creativity are we talking about?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is weird...I've used the same tensioner a one of my bikes.. what chain are you using? maybe the chain is too narrow


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

It's a SRAM 9-speed chain. The side plates don't touch the pulley at all... I'm pretty sure it happens when the rollers contact the pulley. It's not super loud, but it does seem louder than a rear derailleur and it's not nearly as quiet as my fixie which has proper horizontal dropouts (and no chain tensioner).


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

It seems to be much quieter now. Still not like a proper bike with horizontal dropouts, though.

It's kind of a strange story. First I noticed that the chain on there had severe stretch - I got the bike used and kept the chain. So I put on a new chain (again SRAM 9-speed), and with the new chain I had to add one more link (because each link was shorter). Adding this one link created more overall length, and I could no longer use the tensioner in the push-up position without it hitting the chainstay, so I switched to push-down.

I'm not sure what part did it: switching to push-down, or having a chain that wasn't stretched. Maybe both.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

winstonc said:


> What kind of creativity are we talking about?


Just had to find a different length bolt and some spacers (I think there is a valve stem locking on there somewhere).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> That is weird...I've used the same tensioner a one of my bikes.. what chain are you using? maybe the chain is too narrow


FWIW, I have found 1/8" SS chains to be noisier than 9 speed chains.


----------



## graw (Jun 2, 2007)

winstonc said:


> I just installed the singleator knockoff from Performance, and it's making a bunch of noise. I'm running it without using the cage at all, so the noise can't be from there. When I push it out of the way so that it's not touching the chain, the chain runs almost silently (though it's hanging slack). It seems like as soon as the pulley touches the chain, it starts making noise.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this and manged to solve it? The chainline is almost perfect and the pulley is right in line. Oh, and I am running 3/16" chain, not 1/8.


I have one that makes a lot of noise too, with new chains both 1/8 and 8 speed. Luckily I have an MRP bottom bracket mounted gizmo with two rubber rollers. I'll try to swap a roller over. Thanks PBB.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

The best solution, in my opinion, is to get rid of the Singleator completely.
Use the Sheldon Brown recommendations at Harris Cyclery to adjust chain length and cog/chainring size.
Surely with a little bit of fiddling, you can completly eliminate a Tensioner, and then you have the ultimately quiet drivetrain.


----------

